# Log of Sniffs ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)



## Sniffs (Nov 23, 2021)

Hello beautiful strong chiseled marble statue like humans,

My second forum post, I've decided to stick with the UG community. I introduced myself just last week, saying I had a cycle built and planned on getting on it at 21. I'll say I was definitely glad I posted it. Everyones responses were honest and I can tell you, I've taken the advice to stay natty. I gave it some thought for the past couple days and definitely wont be getting on gear for at least a few more years. The health risks just aren't worth it at this age.

Also being said, I've taken a good hard look at my diet and how I train and even though it's good, its not perfect and I could definitely see more results if I put more time in to learning more about both things. You guys seem like an awesome community, and I definitely feel comfy posting myself here and logging my journey!

So as of about a week ago, this is my current physique - -






I'll be posting more about my routine n diet soon, but honestly thx everyone so much for the advice lol because I definitely would've dove straight in.


----------



## CJ (Nov 23, 2021)

Someone's a fan of trash polka. 👍👍


----------



## PZT (Nov 23, 2021)

in.......


----------

